# golden slumbers



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

My goal is to be in bed by 2:30 each night. I know that sounds late, but I work late hours so I need some time to wind down before bed. I have been going to bed after 3:30 and it's catching up with me. I plan on going to bed a little earlier each night, until I am at my goal. :yawn


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

Well, I made it to bed at 3:08 last night. Yes, I am counting eeeevery last measly minute. :banana My goal for tonight is 3:00, but I feel tired now and might end up going to bed before then.


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

I went to bed at 2:53. I woke up way too early though, because of construction noises that were going on outside for about an hour. Then somebody started talking on a megaphone. At that point I gave up trying to sleep. I have been tired pretty much all day. The only time I am not tired is when it is time to go to bed. My goal for tonight is going to be 2:50.


----------



## Mr. T (May 27, 2005)

Keep at it! I too have problems with sleep. Especially during the summer when there is nothing to wake-up for. 

My goal is to get 8 hours of sleep, no more, and to get up before 1:00pm.

It's 3:40 now, so I should be going to bed soon. See you in the morning!


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

Last night wasn't a very good night. I went to bed at 2:58, a little later than I had wanted, but close enough. I could not fall asleep, and was awake for at least another two hours. I am cutting back on caffeine, but did have some yesterday and I think that was part of the problem. I felt jittery and just uncomfortable I guess is the word for it. Tonight I am going to try again for 2:50. 


Thanks, Mr. T! Good luck with getting 8 hours. I think I would function best on 9 hours of continuous sleep each night.


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

I went to bed at 2:51 last night. I slept almost straight through the night. It was great!  Tonight I will try for 2:45.


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

There was a big storm last night and no power, so I am updating now. 

Friday night I went to bed at 2:41! Slept pretty well, but outside noises woke me up again. I ended up listening to one of those rain machines. 

Last night I was in bed at 2:13 (thank you battery powered clock). I went grocery shopping after work, cooked a microwave pizza on the stove and went to bed. Woke up to outside noise again early this morning. I must not be a very deep sleeper anymore. :con


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

My goal for tonight is 2:40. I would try for 2:30, but I think in the long run it will be better if I do this slowly. I don't really have a reason why that would be the case, it just sounds right for some reason. Maybe this is just sleep deprivation talking. :lol


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

I made my goal yesterday, and was in bed at 2:40. This hasn't been as difficult as I thought it would be, other than the first couple of days. I plan on going to bed at 2:30 today. I am still extremely tired all day. I'm not sure if it's too early to feel better, or if it's just that the quality of my sleep isn't very good. Oh well, still feels good to be this close to my goal. :banana


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I can relate to this, used to work afternoons!


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

> I can relate to this, used to work afternoons!


I know! I could stay up until 5:00 am and not feel ready to go to bed.

I made my goal yesterday, and was in bed at 2:30!  Now I just need to keep this up. Tonight is not looking good, but I had a rough day so I will excuse myself.


----------

